# How to Start Your Own Holiday Traditions as a Family



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Every family is as unique as the individuals in it. Your childhood experience (and the rest of your life) has shaped you into the person you are today. When you got married, you and your spouse merged two separate lives into one and that’s an opportunity to do something truly great. 

This holiday season take the time to fondly remember things from your separate pasts and use them to create new holiday traditions as a family. Keep reading to learn how.

*Tips for Creating New Holiday Traditions*

When it comes to creating holiday traditions as a family, you already have a lot of material to draw from – the traditions you and your spouse great up with. Take some time to think back on your childhood and pick out the fondest memories. Perhaps it was decorating the Christmas tree the weekend after Thanksgiving, taking turns putting an ornament on the tree. Maybe you have family cookie recipes you used to bake every year. Whatever memories matter most to you and your spouse from the holidays in your past, those are the traditions you should attempt to continue with your own family. 

*Unique Holiday Traditions the Whole Family Will Love*

If you didn’t grow up with a lot of holiday traditions, or if you’re looking for new traditions to make with your family, there are plenty of options! Here are some unique holiday traditions you could consider starting with your family: 

•	*Have a holiday cookie bake-off*. Let each member of your family bake up a batch of their favorite holiday cookies and then hold a taste test to pick the winner. 

•	*Watch your favorite holiday movie*. From Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer to The Christmas Story, holiday movies are a great way to get into the spirit of the season and you can make it a holiday tradition by hosting a movie night. 

•	*Take a family photo.* Each year seems to pass more quickly than the one before, so taking a family photo each year will help you capture memories along the way. Make it a fun holiday tradition by getting matching outfits or PJs with a holiday theme.

•	*Enjoy the holiday lights*. Whether you decorate your home with holiday lights or not, you can still enjoy the hard work of others. Pack the family into the car and drive around the neighborhood at night to see what your neighbors have created.

•	*Open a gift on Christmas Eve*. If you have kids, you already know how excited they get for Santa to arrive. If you want to extend the merriment, have everyone open one small gift the night before the big day.

•	*Give your kids a holiday ornament each year.* Decorating the Christmas tree is a great family tradition, but you can make it even more special by gifting your kids with a special ornament of their own to hang on the tree each year.

There is no right or wrong way to do the holidays. What matters most is that you are spending time with the ones you love, creating memories that you’ll cherish together. If you try some of the ideas listed above and they simply don’t work, don’t worry! Try and try again until you have a holiday experience the whole family can enjoy and will want to repeat year after year.

*Happy Holidays Everyone!*​
~ VS Glen, Community Support


----------

